# The philipinos are coming!



## gam026 (Aug 14, 2011)

So i had a meeting with one of my larger contractors today and one of the things he told me was that he was in the process of getting philipinos to come here. Aparently there is a Nova Scotia program which allows them to come over and it costs a company $1200 a month plus room and board and transportation to and from the job site. :blink:

He told me that was great i can have workers and it would cost him half of what he pays his subs now. He said i'm sure there are no drywallers so don't worry about them taking your job, with a stupid smirk on his face. 

Has anyone else heard of this and what do you guys think.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

What, corporate welfare, where the government picks winners and losers:blink:

Don't forget, us Canucks are lazy, we don't like to do manual labour. So they half to bring in foreign workers to do the work for us lazy [email protected] Us silly canucks won't take on low paying jobs, cause they won't pay the rent. But those foreign workers who get free board and a ride to work will, I wonder why:whistling2:

What they neglect to tell you is (the powers that be). That after a few years of working here, those foreign workers return home, and live like kings with the exchange rate on the money they saved up.

maybe we should do the same, sell all our accumulated wealth (if you have any) and move to the Philippians or Mexico, and live like kings.:yes:


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

Come on 2 buck they're not letting your cracker a** stay down there unless you got a pocket of pesos to keep them in money.but if you do find a place let me know we've been thinking about moving ourselves .I wanted to move back to Ontario bit the wife wants no part of it.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

sdrdrywall said:


> Come on 2 buck they're not letting your cracker a** stay down there unless you got a pocket of pesos to keep them in money.but if you do find a place let me know we've been thinking about moving ourselves .I wanted to move back to Ontario bit the wife wants no part of it.


Your a Canuck


----------



## gam026 (Aug 14, 2011)

Apparently they only keep 30 bucks a week for themselvs and send the rest back home.


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> Your a Canuck


Yup till I was 6 most of my family that's left are still there parents had to move to the states when my grandparents got ill


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

gam026 said:


> Apparently they only keep 30 bucks a week for themselvs and send the rest back home.


I grew up in the Tobacco belt, I picked,,,, I mean primed tobacco. We seen the Jamaicans come in,and slowly take things over. No one really bitched about it, It's not like most of us were going to make it a career out of it. Most of us understood why the farmers were going that root. It's not that the Jamaicans were better workers than us Canucks ( although they didn't whine when the weather got hot like us canucks did:whistling2. It was more cost effective for them. They had the same workers come back year after year, and they could work start to finish the WHOLE season. To hire locals, you hired new workers for planting, harvest and grading so on,,,,, bottom line, it was seasonal un-skilled work.

Problem with what your talking about gam, is they think were general labour, not skilled labour. So they will bring in labour that will drive the price down, screwing over guys like you and me. The skilled labour.

Maybe you should offer them 50 bucks a week, they can keep,,,,, start a labour war:whistling2:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

sdrdrywall said:


> Yup till I was 6 most of my family that's left are still there parents had to move to the states when my grandparents got ill


Well ,,, technically,,,, you could kind of say I'm of American decent line. My one ancestor from Pennsylvania, sent his younger brother with his kids to Ontario during the war of Independence. But un-like your wife, they liked it here and stayed:whistling2:

So does that mean your truly a Toronto Maple leafs fan deep down inside:thumbup:


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> Well ,,, technically,,,, you could kind of say I'm of American decent line. My one ancestor from Pennsylvania, sent his younger brother with his kids to Ontario during the war of Independence. But un-like your wife, they liked it here and stayed:whistling2:
> 
> So does that mean your truly a Toronto Maple leafs fan deep down inside:thumbup:


she would probably go if her family wasn't here my 9 year old drives my crazy to go visit .and I hate to say it but I'm a bruins fan


----------

